
Ask HN: Best barebones laptop manufacturer? - philippnagel
Hi HN, I want to build a few custom linux productivity laptops for a few friends of mine.<p>In terms of hardware, can anyone point me to a specific manufacturer of barebones laptops? E.g. Clevo only sells laptops made of plastic - aluminium would be much nicer.
======
pyrophane
Try System 76: [https://system76.com](https://system76.com).

They make systems that ship with Linux and have one or two aluminum models.
Not sure if it meets the "barebones" requirement you are talking about,
though, as I usually associate that with desktop systems that have only the
absolute minimum of components onboard.

The Oryx Pro looks pretty nice, but battery life is apparently only around 2
hours, which leads me to believe it uses that 10-series discrete nvidia chip
as its full-time GPU rather than using something like Optimus to switch
between that and and integrated card.

